# Fort Morgan Pompano fishing



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Surf conditions were absolutely terrible this morning, at least for pompano fishing. Now if you were a surfer you would have loved it. Oh well, I'll give it another go in the morning, but I suspect that things aren't going to be any better. At least I caught a mess of mullet in the bay.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I tried at JB this morning, impossible. got the rest of the week off and it looks like the same thing every day.The east side of the passes might be the call.
I used to be a surfer and if I still was there is no way to deal with that current.
wish I knew how to fish for mullet,good you got something.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Only way I've every caught a mullet was by a cast net trying to catch bait


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

I thought a big surf was better for Pomp fishing, isn't it?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A decent surf is far better than slick, but this morning it was extreme surf.
I was using a cast net on the mullet.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Same here in destin and Okaloosa island , got out early but now even the spider weight could do the job. By the afternoon it looked more calm but who knows unless you try.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Was the current kicking ass? I can handle the wind / waves but when it's combined with heavy current it's get's pretty bad


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

definitely kick ass current. went out to the point at fort pickens this morning,it was bad there too.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't even try this morning. I got to the parking lot & looked at the surf ,got back in the truck and went for a good breakfast at Hazel 's.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tried after 4 pm again in destin , 1 rod 2 minutes got 5 lbs of seaweed. I believe we just have to give up for a week or so


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, I've had enough. Maybe next week will be better


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

never give up.......


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

FishOn101 said:


> never give up.......


Not giving up, I just got to go back to work. My off days are over, good news for the rest of you. Me having to go back to work, means the weather should be awesome for fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Three Reds in the surf at Johnsons Bch this a.m.. One under, one legal and one over, along with about 2 dozen whiting.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Not giving up, I just got to go back to work. My off days are over, good news for the rest of you. Me having to go back to work, means the weather should be awesome for fishing tomorrow.


You're not alone, GK!


----------

